# LiitoKala-lii-402-multifunctional-battery-charger



## Stew (12/11/20)

Does anyone use a LiitoKala battery charger? Are they good and the price compared to a Nitecore, how do they stack up against each other,

https://www.diyelectronics.co.za/st...-lii-402-multifunctional-battery-charger.html


----------



## Stew (12/11/20)

Any electrically minded people. Looking for advice.


----------



## Hooked (12/11/20)

Stew said:


> Any electrically minded people. Looking for advice.



There might be replies if this is moved from General E-Liquid Talk to * https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/batteries/*
[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could you help please?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/11/20)

Stew said:


> Does anyone use a LiitoKala battery charger? Are they good and the price compared to a Nitecore, how do they stack up against each other,
> 
> https://www.diyelectronics.co.za/st...-lii-402-multifunctional-battery-charger.html
> View attachment 213459
> ...


I’ve never heard of them and I generally only go for trusted brands in the torch and vaping communities. 
Sure there are fakes/ clone chargers out there but a reputable source is needed. 

Are these chargers getting reviews online or in any other forums perhaps?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (13/11/20)

Christos said:


> I’ve never heard of them and I generally only go for trusted brands in the torch and vaping communities.
> Sure there are fakes/ clone chargers out there but a reputable source is needed.
> Thanks. Some of the YouTube videos rate them well.
> Are these chargers getting reviews online or in any other forums perhaps?


----------



## Stew (13/11/20)

Hooked said:


> There might be replies if this is moved from General E-Liquid Talk to * https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/batteries/*
> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could you help please?


Thank you. I actually thought it was under general discussions. LOL. But thanks for moving it to the correct forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (13/11/20)

Stew said:


> Does anyone use a LiitoKala battery charger? Are they good and the price compared to a Nitecore, how do they stack up against each other,
> 
> https://www.diyelectronics.co.za/st...-lii-402-multifunctional-battery-charger.html
> View attachment 213459
> ...


Never heard of it, the box looks very similar to the nitecore boxes, even the design of the charger looks similar except that orange battery print on it, so very clone-ish but not quite

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

